
Ask HN: Why is Bitcoin's price growing so quickly? - thelicx
Bitcoin&#x27;s price almost doubled in a month. Why is this happening? Are there events that are causing this surge?
======
Zarath
Years long debate has reached resolution and technology is being upgraded. LN
is on feature freeze for 1.0 release. Increased institutional investment

------
Frenchgeek
Either Bitcoin has finally found a use or this is a pump'n dump scheme of epic
proportions...

------
GrumpyNl
Speculation, speculation and speculation.

